# Anyone make Crab Cakes?



## Bangbang (Sep 17, 2004)

I just bought some canned crab meat and want to make some crab cakes. I saw a couple recipes here and have been searching the web. Does anyone have a recipe they have tested and liked. This stuff is not cheap. I made some in the past but they were just not quite what I was looking for.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 17, 2004)

hmm i think the one i use used bread crumps tabasco sauce parsley and some sugar salt and pepper. Just use teaspoons for the sugar salt and pepper add 1 condiment packet of tabasco sauce and about 2 teaspoons of each. Well ill get you the recipie if i can find it then you fry em up at the end thats all i remember


----------



## mudbug (Sep 17, 2004)

What the Marylanders say is that the ratio of binder (breading, eggs, what have you) to crabmeat should be minimal--just enough to form a patty.  Like meatloaf, there's a zillion recipes.  I don't have one because we can buy pretty good crabcakes around here and it is expensive.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 17, 2004)

I had some Crab Cakes at Long John Silvers. They were pretty good. Now I got a craving to make Crab Cakes.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 17, 2004)

Well, by golly, I have one from my college days in the Northeast:

Crab Cakes

1 large egg, lightly beaten
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
2 teaspoons Creole mustard
2 teaspoons grated horseradish
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 teaspoons crab boil seasoning (Old Bay works also)
1 teaspoon coarsely-ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
Several dashes hot pepper sauce (I use habanero)
1 pound backfin crabmeat, screened carefully for any shell fragments
3/4 cup saltine cracker crumbs
1/2 cup minced red bell pepper
3 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon butter
Lemon wedges

In a large bowl, blend together well the egg, mayonnaise, mustard, horseradish, Worcestershire sauce, crab boil seasoning, pepper, salt and hot pepper sauce. Gently mix in the crabmeat, cracker crumbs and bell pepper. Form eight patties, each about ¾-inch thick. Preheat the oil and butter together over medium-high heat to about 300 degrees. Fry the crab cakes 5 to 7 minutes on each side, or until they are golden, then drain well.

Serve immediately with a squeeze of lemon juice.

OOHHHHHHH!!!!!

And it works every time to the delight of all!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 17, 2004)

That sounds like somethin I am looking for.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 17, 2004)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> That sounds like somethin I am looking for.



Old Bay is key.  That's all they use around here - also used for crab boils.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 17, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Bangbang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will get some this weekend. I have used it in my soups and gumbo's.


----------



## tweedee (Sep 17, 2004)

That sounds yummy, I'm gonna have to try it


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey Bang......

I have one that uses corn, scallions, mustard and coriander. Let me know if you want the recipe I would be happy to share it with you. BTW it's served with chipole mayo.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 18, 2004)

I was gonna post this on the "What Recipe are you looking for" topic, but apparently it's far back in the pack again and I'm too lazy to keep looking.

Polished Topaz's recipe idea reminded me of a recipe I lost for a shrimp and corn chowder made with cream.  Anyone got a recipe like that?


----------



## Juliev (Sep 18, 2004)

Here is a really easy crabcake recipe... you can serve them with a lemon sauce or lite tartar sauce.. and lemon wedges.. mmmmmm!.. it also would be great with an easy cocktail sauce.. equal parts of ketchup and horseradish...

EASY Crabcakes:

1 1/2 cups herb seasoned stuffing mix
2 eggs beaten
1/3 cup mayonnaise
2 tsp dijon mustard
1 tsp wocestershire sauce
1 tbsp chopped parsley
1 can (16oz) crabmeat
2 tbsp butter
Lemon wedges

Finely crush 1/2 cup stuffing.  Set aside.  Lightly mix remaining stuffing, eggs, mayo, mustard, worcestershire, parsley and crabmeat.  Shape firmly into 6 patties, 1/2" thick.  Coat with reserved stuffing.  In med skillet over med heat, heat butter.  Cook patties in batches 5 min or until hot.  Serve with lemon wedges, lemon sauce, or lite tartar sauce.

Lemon sauce:

1 tbsp butter
1 tbsp flour
salt
white pepper
1/2 cup milk
1/2 tsp lemon juice
1/4 tsp grated lemon peel

Melt butter in small saucepan.  Stir in flour, salt and pepper; cook over low heat until mixture is smooth and bubbly.  Gradually add milk.  Cook until mixture boils and thickens, stirring constantly.  Remove from heat; stir in lemon juice and lemon peel... makes 1/2 cup

Lite Tartar Sauce:

1/2 cup plain yogurt
1 tbsp sweet pickle relish
2 tsp minced onion
1 tsp prepared horseradish
1 tsp dried parsley flakes
couple drops hot pepper sauce

In small bowl, combine all ingredients, mix well.  Cover, refrigerate 2-3 hours to blend flavors.. stir before serving.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 18, 2004)

another kind.... 

crab-rice cakes:

3/4 cup mayo
3/4 cup sour cream
1 tbsp prepared horseradish
1 envelope italian dressing mix
1 cup water
1/2 tsp salt
dash of pepper
1 cup instant rice
1/2 cup crabmeat
2 eggs, well beaten
2 tbsp flour
1 tbsp chopped onion
3 tbsp butter

Mix together mayo, sour cream, horseradish, and salad dressing mix in small bowl.  Set aside 1/2 cup; cover and chill remaining dressing.

Bring water, salt and pepper to a full boil. Stir in rice.  Cover and remove from heat.  Let stand 5 min.  Mix in crabmeat, eggs, flour, onion and the reserved 1/2 cup dressing.

Melt butter in large skillet.  Drop rice mixture by tbsp-fulls into skillet and fry, turning once to brown both sides.  Serve as an appetizer with the remaining dressing.  Makes 40 cakes.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 18, 2004)

Just picked up some Mcormicks Seafood Seasoning for the cakes.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 18, 2004)

not going to even try anymore


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 20, 2004)

I made some yesterday and they came out pretty good. 

2 6.5 ounce cans white crab meat
1 egg
teaspoon Mcormicks Seafood Seasoning
about 2 tablesppons mayo
Garlic and Herb Bread Crumbs(progresso brand) about two handfulls  

beat eggs with mayo...add the rest.......mixw well and form 4 patties
gently coat with more bread crumbs
cook on medium heat till brown and crispy(make sure veg oil is hot before adding cakes)


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 20, 2004)

Topaz,

I would love to have that recipe!!!!  Sounds delicious!  I really like crab cakes that aren't the the same old ones filled with breadcrumbs and that's all you taste.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 20, 2004)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I just bought some canned crab meat and want to make some crab cakes. I saw a couple recipes here and have been searching the web. Does anyone have a recipe they have tested and liked. This stuff is not cheap. I made some in the past but they were just not quite what I was looking for.



Juliev has one posted on the Appetizer forum.







   :roll:   GO DUCKS

Minnesota Vikings are playing tonight.  There are two DUCKS on the VIKINGS.  They are Onterrio Smith, #32 RB, and Keenan Howry, #82 KR.  Anyone ever seen a DUCK in a VIKING helmet???  So this Duck fan will be watching this tonight.  And how about Joey Harrington, Lions won again. (another DUCK)  and AJ Feeley also a DUCK.


----------

